

Getting Seed Funding - whalliburton
http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2008/09/getting-seed-funding.html

======
fusionman
We need more groups like this in Dallas too. It's very difficult finding
people who are _truly_ interested in consumer facing internet. Lots of talk
here about reviving it as a cool place for the startup community, but not a
lot of support to back it up. As is the case in NYC, there just don't seem to
be a lot of cashed out entrepreneurs here in our space. Very smart people, but
few who would have invested in Facebook or Youtube.

I look forward to hearing stories about people who get funded by this
guy/group.

~~~
utnick
Have you tried emailing Cuban?

~~~
fusionman
I have been contemplating. I hate to cold-contact people. Don't hear many
success stories coming from this method. I might give it a shot though. Any
suggestions on how to go about it? I know he can be reached through
blogmaverick.

~~~
utnick
Well I think he encourages people to email him, just google for mark cuban's
email address. He gave an interview recently saying he likes it when people
email him a small quick summary of what they are doing, why its big, what they
need, and why cuban can help them

He reads all of his emails I think, he responded nicely to one of my friend's
emails complaining about a post blocking the view from some mavs seats he
bought.

Not saying you should expect anything, its a super super long shot, but its
worth a shot, obviously he is interested in customer facing internet and might
at least give you advice.

